# Cavalier Jump For Joy - The Artist



## joydivision (7 March 2015)

Hi guys,

I've just bought  lovely ISH, dad Cavalier Jump For Joy (by Cavalier Two For Joy) and granddad The Artist. All three seems completely ungoogleable 
Does anyone know anything about these stallions or maybe owns relatives to my horse?

He's a 16.3hh piebald with a lovely temperament, brave on fences and very sensitive for the rider (or... starting to be! ).
His name is Cavalier Joy Division (hence my name )

Would be lovely to get in contact and maybe see some pictures? Will post some of my boy later when I figure out how to doit :)


----------



## Bluecat (7 March 2015)

I nearly brought a mare by the artist last year. She was a beautiful light/medium weight skewbald 15.2hh lovely on the flat sensitive off the leg but very easy. Lovely jump, only reason I didn't buy her was she was quite forward and tense hacking alone. What's your boy like?


----------



## no_no_nanette (7 March 2015)

Cavalier Jump for Joy was bred by Raymond McCullagh in Ireland and was then owned by Patrick Kilroy, co. Galway.  His topline breeding is great, with his grandsire being the great Cavalier Royale, and his granddam having the Drumhowan prefix.  Drumhowan Stud are still very successful, and have stood and bred some amazing horses in their time.  They stood Vechta, the foundation stallion of the Billy Stud, and also Ramiro B, who is now with Oliver Townend and Nina Barbour at Harthill and still going strong well into his twenties! Cavalier Jump for Joy's damline is the usual Irish "breeding unknown".  But it might be worth contacting his owner to see if he can tell you more.
This is The Artist : http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10507909  As you can see he has bred a good few eventers, and also had some very decent mares to him, including a Stormhill Miller.  So no wonder you are enjoying your boy, his pedigree should give him lots of talent!


----------



## joydivision (8 March 2015)

On our first SJ show, after I've had him for about three weeks. 80 cm. You have to start somewhere, right? 













And these are from our first dressage show! We won  Yay!







And here's an everyday life pic from where he's _really_excited to get up in the morning...


----------



## joydivision (8 March 2015)

Thanks guys for these replies!
I've understood that all three stallions mostly leaves pie/scewbalds with a really good temperament.  Also, my boy looks quite a lot like his dad I think... 

Not sure if I succeeded with my pictures, but here's a video. We're slowly getting there I think... 

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153238605612214&l=6011632780600259069[/video]


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 March 2015)

I can't PM you, which is a shame as I have photos of a CJFJ horse that I didn't own, but liveried with and rode a couple of times (including a fabulous jumping lesson). I don't feel comfortable posting someone else's horse on here, but when you've done a few more posts and you can use the PM function I will send them to you. 

He was a super competition horse with a lovely temperament, very straightforward to ride, but could be spooky out hacking. I can remember hacking with him and his owner (I was behind) and suddenly he whipped round and cantered past me with his owner doing her best to pull him up, which she did. Once she rejoined me, it turned out that he didn't like where the tarmac had a patch of a darker colour on it! Like many horses, the big rattly lorry wasn't an issue, but if a twig looked at him sideways he'd spook.


----------

